# This is a BRUTE!



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

For someone who clearly doesn&#8217;t crave the limelight, New Philadelphia&#8217;s John Carpenter has ended up smack-dab in it anyway.

Harvesting a potential 200-inch buck will do that to a guy.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve been trying to downplay it,&#8221; said Carpenter of the brute taken Nov. 5. &#8220;But it&#8217;s been non-stop phone calls and e-mails ever since I got it.&#8221;

Friends, friends of friends, complete strangers, curious/jealous hunters, The Buckeye Big Buck Club, Buckmasters TV show, Whitetail Addiction... the list goes on and on.

Everyone wants to talk about Carpenter&#8217;s trophy buck. Everyone, it seems, but Carpenter.

&#8220;Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I&#8217;m pretty stoked about it,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But it is what it is. I don&#8217;t know what it&#8217;s going to score, but it really doesn&#8217;t matter. The photos don&#8217;t lie. It&#8217;s a special deer regardless of what it ends up scoring. There&#8217;s no doubt about that.&#8221;

For those unfamiliar with scoring methods &#8212; or for those like me who haven&#8217;t really had much reason to have very many scored &#8212; there are &#8220;official&#8221; scorers out there who perform all sorts of measurements on deer antlers such as height, width, mass, etc., and come up with a final &#8220;score.&#8221;

For a little bit of perspective, 140 inches will get you in the Buckeye Big Buck Club. Entrance into the Boone & Crockett Club requires a score of 170 inches for a typical buck.

Carpenter&#8217;s deer is clearly going to get him into both clubs, and undoubtedly quite a few more.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a 10-pointer with great mass,&#8221; said Carpenter, owner of Newhouse Printing in Dover. &#8220;It&#8217;s got some stickers and there are going to be some deductions for sure. The G-2&#8217;s were almost 14 inches long and it was 61&#8260;2 inches around at the base. Being real conservative, I&#8217;ll say it&#8217;s going to gross in the 180 range.

&#8220;Everyone wants to know what it scored, but technically you have to wait 60 days to allow for the antlers to dry. I&#8217;m going to do it right and wait the 60 days and then get it officially scored. I won&#8217;t know until January.&#8221;

He does know one thing, however: It was one of the quickest hunts he&#8217;s ever been on.

&#8220;It all happened so fast,&#8221; said Carpenter. &#8220;I didn&#8217;t get into my stand until 4:10 p.m., and the only reason I knew it was 4:10 was because I had just gotten a text message that I thought I had to read. I screwed my bow hanger into the tree, put my bow with quiver attached onto the hanger, secured my safety harness strap to the tree and put my &#8216;bow bat&#8217; (a contraption that holds gear such as grunt calls, rattle bags, range finders, etc.) to the tree when I saw massive antlers coming up a hill and crossing a power line right of way about 40-60 yards behind my tree. I was still facing opposite of my seat.

&#8220;The key to the good fortune that happens next is that I never noticed his rack again. It was as if the antlers were &#8216;blacked out&#8217; to me. The buck continues to come until he is at 20 yards, still on line and behind my tree. I still had to get my release on and nock an arrow! I tucked my shoulders into the tree so he can&#8217;t see me.

&#8220;I quickly put on my release, nock an arrow, pivot and spin clockwise on my right foot and drop my 20-yard pin at 18 inches back of his left shoulder as he stood quartering away from me at 21 yards. Never before had I shot my bow with the quiver on, but there had to be a first time and that was it. I saw the arrow enter up to the fletching, quartering toward his right front shoulder.

"He ran 10 yards, walked another 60 yards until he was directly in front of me at 50 yards, then dropped to the ground and gave his death growl. The official time of death was 4:15. I sat down, put my hands on my knees and started to think about what just happened. That&#8217;s when I realized I hadn&#8217;t even put my facemask on. I wiped sweat from my eyes, started to shake with nerves and watched the beast grow massively instead of shrinking like they usually seem to.

&#8220;I called my hunting partner (Terry Zingery) to tell him I got one and he wasn&#8217;t even in his stand yet. As soon as he saw it, he said &#8216;John, I don&#8217;t think you understand just how big that deer really is.&#8217;&#8221;

&#8220;I sent out some pictures and e-mails... and it&#8217;s been crazy ever since.&#8221;
* * * * *
Anyone interested in seeing Carpenter&#8217;s buck can log onto www.timesreporter.com. In addition, anyone else fortunate enough to claim a trophy is encouraged to e-mail their pictures to [email protected]

Wish I knew how to show the pic but maybe someone here can do it with out having to view the slide show but there are some nice bucks in it but nothing like this Beast! Click on sports then go to multimedia and view hunting trophies.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.timesreporter.com/multim...b-Slideshow-Hunting-trophies?view=pop&photo=9
the best i could do rex....what a great tusc county buck!!! gotta love our erea for fish and game!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...rattletrapprex... What a great report on a brute deer of a lifetime...If John Carpenter is a friend of yours tell him to enjoy all he can...for this deer is a deer of a lifetime...he may never see another deer as big or bigger in his lifetime...let alone get a shot at one...Congratulations to J. Carpenter enjoy the moment it will never get any better....:! ...What A Brute...:!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> http://www.timesreporter.com/multim...b-Slideshow-Hunting-trophies?view=pop&photo=9
> the best i could do rex....what a great tusc county buck!!! gotta love our erea for fish and game!!


That link works Jeff. I've seen some big bucks here but that one is awesome!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope this works:


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW!..what a buck!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Extremely nice BUCK, congrats and enjoy man. Cabelas may be interested, they buy them and give you a copy head, big bucks $$,$$$, possible.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Hope to see it in person at the Deer and Turkey Expo in march, Incrediable Buck!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ha, I talked with John the day after he killed it. IT is def. a brute. It grossed like 180 something. Deff. a heck of a buck. If this does it any justice, he is like 6'5, so pu that into perspective with deer size. I personally held the rack the following day and it has sporting soem serious mass. Almost 7 inches between the g-2s. Heck of a buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

All I can say is...WOW!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy smokes, what a brute. Any idea how much he weighs? (the deer that is)


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

BigSteve said:


> Holy smokes, what a brute. Any idea how much he weighs? (the deer that is)


John told me it field dressed out at like 185. Wasnt a great huge body!


----------



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice buck. i hope there's more out there like this one
nice wall hanger. good job


----------

